# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voedingssupplementen en Vitamines - Artikels

## Agnes574

*De plaats van voedingssupplementen* 
De verkoop van voedingssupplementen zit in de lift. De producten zijn zo veelbelovend dat ze soms tot buitensporige consumptie leiden. En dat terwijl supplementen niet zonder gevaren zijn. Een goed gebruik van voedingssupplementen is noodzakelijk voor een goed effect. 


De voeding heeft een invloed op de gezondheid. Heel wat studies hebben bijvoorbeeld aangetoond hoe belangrijk de rol van vitaminen en mineralen is. Een tekort kan dan ook tot aanzienlijke gezondheidsproblemen leiden: anemie door een tekort aan ijzer, een botfractuur door een tekort aan calcium, enz. Voedingsgewoonten evolueren (een onevenwichtige voeding, stress, gebrek aan tijd, gebrek aan lichaamsbeweging, enz.) en de voeding volstaat niet altijd om te voldoen aan de behoeften. Voedingssupplementen hebben het voordeel dat ze bepaalde microvoedingsstoffen verschaffen zonder calorieën of andere ongewenste substanties. 
Supplementen kunnen heel nuttig zijn op voorwaarde dat men er een goed gebruik van maakt. Met andere woorden: supplementen als een middel om de gezondheid te maximaliseren en niet als geneesmiddelen bij ziekte. 


*Voeding in evenwicht* 

Bij een goed gebruik zijn voedingssupplementen een middel om een niet correcte voeding meer in evenwicht te brengen met het oog op de preventie van goedaardige vaak voorkomende kwaaltjes. Ze kunnen ook helpen om tegemoet te komen aan een verhoogde behoefte in tijden van vermoeidheid of stress of in andere bijzondere situaties. Zo moeten bijvoorbeeld zwangere vrouwen waken over een voldoende aanvoer van folaten terwijl rokers een verhoogde behoefte hebben aan vitamine C en een beroep kunnen doen op supplementen om een tekort weg te werken. 


*Voordat men naar voedingssupplementen grijpt:* 

Het Franse syndicat français de la diététique et des compléments alimentaires (SDCA) stelde tien vragen op die men zich moet stellen vooraleer men een beroep doet op voedingssupplementen. Naast een aantal aanpassingen van de levenshygiëne moet de voeding meer evenwichtig zijn en meer gediversifieerd om tegemoet te komen aan alle behoeften: 

1. Hoeveel porties fruit en groenten eet u per dag? (Aanbeveling: 5 porties per dag)
2. Hoe vaak vis eet u in een week? (Aanbeveling: minstens twee keer per week)
3. Hoeveel keer per maand eet u schaaldieren en zeevruchten? (Schaaldieren en zeevruchten zijn excellente bronnen van mineralen) 
4. Hoeveel alcohol drinkt u per dag? (Aanbeveling: zo weinig mogelijk)
5.Rookt u of rookt u elke dag passief? (Aanbeveling: nee en nooit) 
6. Hoeveel keer per week doet u een half uur aan lichaamsbeweging? (Aanbeveling: elke dag)
7. Hoeveel uren per week doet u intensief aan sport? (Intensief sporten doet de behoeften stijgen)
8. Hebt u last van spijsverteringsproblemen, zelfs banale problemen?
9. Kampt u vaak met gewrichtspijn of spierpijn?
10. Met hoeveel stress werd u de afgelopen zes maanden geconfronteerd? (Aanbeveling: zo weinig mogelijk)



12/02/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Extra vitamines ook in koude dagen niet nodig* 

Als we de reclames zouden mogen geloven, dan zijn vitamine- en mineraalsupplementen in de herfst en de winter onmisbaar voor ons en onze kinderen. Vitamines en mineralen zouden namelijk onze weerstand opkrikken en ons beschermen tegen onder meer verkoudheden. Vitamines die daarbij een rol spelen zijn vitamine A, B6, C, D en E en de mineralen zink (Zn) en selenium (Se). 

Hadden vitaminesupplementen (denk bv. aan de legendarische levertraan) vroeger misschien zin door een eenzijdig dieet en een gebrek aan verse groenten en fruit, dan is dat nu niet meer het geval. Onze voeding bevat vandaag meer dan genoeg vitamines en mineralen. Deze zitten in verschillende voedingsmiddelen zoals margarine (A, D, E), brood (B-6, Se, Zn), vis (D, Se), vlees (Zn, Se, B-6), fruit en groente (C). Alleen bij een ernstig tekort hiervan neemt de weerstand af en wordt de kans op een infectie groter. Voor gezonde kinderen en volwassenen die goed eten en drinken zijn vitaminepillen en andere preparaten meestal niet nodig.

Bepaalde groepen hebben wel een vergrote behoefte aan bepaalde vitamines. Deze vitaminebehoefte is zo groot dat die niet door gewone voeding geleverd kan worden: extra vitamine D voor kinderen tot 4 jaar, zwangere vrouwen, vrouwen die borstvoeding geven en senioren vanaf 50 jaar, foliumzuur voor vrouwen met een zwangerschapswens en vitamine K voor babys tot 3 maanden die borstvoeding krijgen.

Het is overigens een misverstand dat megadosissen van bijvoorbeeld vitamine C verkoudheden zou kunnen voorkomen. Alleen bij mensen die in korte tijd zeer zware inspanningen verrichten of die in een koude omgeving verblijven, zou de ernst en duur van de verkoudheid door vitamine C gunstig kunnen beïnvloed worden. 
Indien u toch een supplement wilt nemen, kies dan voor supplementen waar de dagelijks aanbevolen hoeveelheden voedingsstoffen (ADH) in zit. Megadosissen van vitamine C of vitamine E kunnen bijvoorbeeld vervelende nevenwerkingen veroorzaken en het immuunsysteem zelfs verzwakken in plaats van te verbeteren. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Neemt u voedingssupplementen? Volg dan deze vier tips!!*

Ze worden overal verkocht, ze zijn gemakkelijk in te nemen, en ze beloven ons een goede conditie en een goed gevoel … Voedingssupplementen, je vindt ze in alle soorten, lijken het wondermiddel voor een goede gezondheid. Maar wees toch maar voorzichtig, want er zijn enkele valkuilen waar u beter niet in trapt: 
- Voedingssupplementen en geneesmiddelen gaan niet altijd samen 
- Voedingssupplementen en een onevenwichtige voeding: opgelet voor overdaad! 
- Combineer voedingssupplementen niet 
- Neem geen voedingssupplementen over lange periodes 

**Voedingssupplementen en geneesmiddelen gaan niet altijd samen* 
Sommige actieve bestanddelen die in voedingsmiddelen zitten (pompelmoessap, cafeïne, thee, kruisbloemigen zoals broccoli, bloemkool, spruitjes…) kunnen inwerken op geneesmiddelen. Ze verminderen of versterken het effect ervan, versterken ook de bijwerkingen, enz. Dat is vaak het geval met antibiotica, kalmeringsmiddelen, antidepressiva, of bloedstolling vertragende middelen zoals anti-vitamine K. De werking van deze stof vermindert door het eten van broccoli, bloemkool en andere kruisbloemigen, omdat deze groenten veel vitamine K bevatten. 
Hetzelfde soort probleem kan zich voordoen bij de inname van voedingssupplementen.
Welke levensmiddelen en/of voedingssupplementen u moet laten bij het gebruik van medicatie zult u te horen krijgen van uw arts. Het staat ook duidelijk vermeld op elke bijsluiter.
Als u toch niet anders kunt, kunt u het nadelige effect beperken door één tot twee uur te wachten tussen een maaltijd of de inname van een voedingssupplement enerzijds, en de inname van het geneesmiddel. 


**Voedingssupplementen en een onevenwichtige voeding: opgelet voor overdaad!* 
Sommige onevenwichtige voedingspatronen gaan slecht samen met voedingssupplementen. Als u van bepaalde producten te veel eet, terwijl u andere voedingscategorieën verwaarloost, kan een voedingssupplement als effect hebben dat het de overdaad nog verhoogt en problemen veroorzaakt in plaats van de tekorten net aan te vullen. 
Voor u een supplement neemt, doet u er dus goed aan om eerst uw voeding te analyseren en ze aan te passen of een supplement te nemen in functie van de vastgestelde tekorten.


**Combineer voedingssupplementen niet* 
De meeste voedingssupplementen zijn cocktails van vitamines en mineralen en maken aanspraak op verschillende soorten effecten: het ene is tegen stress, een ander tegen veroudering, nog een ander versterkt het geheugen, enz. De verleiding is vaak groot om er verschillende samen te nemen. Dat is nochtans verkeerd. De supplementen bevatten vaak een aantal gemeenschappelijke vitamines en mineralen, waardoor het risico op overdosering gaat stijgen.
Het is dus raadzaam om dit soort producten niet te gaan cumuleren. Als u het toch doet, vraag dan altijd eerst raad aan uw huisarts of de apotheker. 


**Neem geen voedingssupplementen over lange periodes* 
Het is ten zeerste af te raden om verschillende jaren achtereen voedingssupplementen te nemen zonder een minimaal toezicht of de instemming van de arts. Het nemen van een ongeschikt voedingssupplement gedurende een lange periode kan op lange termijn gevolgen hebben van uiteenlopende aard. 
Ideaal is om voedingssupplementen in de vorm van een kuur te nemen: 10, 20 of 30 dagen, al naargelang de situatie. 

*Slotsom:* vraag liefst raad aan uw huisarts. Trouwens, een gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding levert normaal alle vitamines en mineralen die het lichaam nodig heeft om goed te functioneren. 


Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
02/09/2008
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Wie loopt een risico op een tekort aan vitaminen en mineralen en waarom?*

We weten allemaal wel dat we meer vitaminen en mineralen zouden moeten consumeren, maar waar kan je die vitaminen en mineralen vinden en hoeveel moet je ervan hebben? Dat zijn vragen waarop we niet zo meteen een antwoord vinden. 
- Ziek of niet 
- Een gebrek of een tekort aan vitaminen en mineralen? 
- De belangrijkste oorzaken van een tekort aan vitaminen en mineralen 
- Welke tekorten komen het vaakst voor? 
- Voeding: de belangrijkste bronnen van vitaminen en mineralen 

**Ziek of niet* 
Sommige tekorten aan vitaminen en mineralen kunnen ziekten veroorzaken: een tekort aan vitamine C kan scheurbuik veroorzaken, een tekort aan ijzer bloedarmoede, enz. 
Meestal bedoelt men met een tekort een onvoldoende aanvoer van bepaalde stoffen die niet gepaard gaat met specifieke symptomen, maar wel met diverse stoornissen en al even diverse symptomen, vooral als er sprake is van verschillende tekorten. 


**Een gebrek of een tekort aan vitaminen en mineralen?* 
De frequentie van ziekten die veroorzaakt worden door een aanzienlijk tekort is sterk gedaald in ontwikkelde landen. Maar matige tekorten komen nog altijd voor. Dat is bijvoorbeeld het geval met vitamine C, vitamine E, magnesium, bètacaroteen, zink, selenium…
Er zijn heel wat mogelijke oorzaken voor een tekort aan vitaminen of mineralen. Het gaat daarbij om oorzaken die te maken kunnen hebben met economische, pathologische, voedings- en gedragsfactoren. 
Als u de factoren kent, kunt u ze aanpakken. Kent u ze niet, dan kunt u met uw huisarts praten over een geschikte remedie. Idealiter kan dat door de voeding aan te passen. 


**De belangrijkste oorzaken van een tekort aan vitaminen en mineralen* 
-Bepaalde levensfasen: zwangerschap, groei, hoge leeftijd. 
-Bepaalde omstandigheden: sport, alcoholisme, armoede, isolement, tandproblemen, polymedicatie… 
-Bepaalde ziekten: intestinale malabsorptie, diarree, urineverlies, bloedingen, bepaalde geneesmiddelenbehandelingen, anorexie, bariatrische chirurgie (maagring), infecties, allergieën…
-Bepaald voedingsgedrag: een onevenwichtige voeding, een onevenwichtig dieet, een restrictief dieet, veganisme, vegetarisme, enz. 


**Welke tekorten komen het vaakst voor?* 
-Groei: vitamines B, calcium, vitamine D
-Zwangerschap: ijzer, vitamine B9, calcium, vitamine D 
-Sport: magnesium, vitamines B, ijzer 
-Infecties: vitamine C, vitamine B9, ijzer
-Alcoholisme: vitamines B, magnesium, zink
-Een dieet dat weinig zuivelproducten bevat: calcium, fosfor, vitamine B12
-Weinig vlees, ijzer, zink, vitamine B12
-Weinig verse groenten en vers fruit: vitaminen C, B9, etc.
-Weinig granen: vitamine B1, PP, magnesium
-Weinig zeevruchten: selenium, jodium, omega-3 vetzuren


**Voeding: de belangrijkste bronnen van vitaminen en mineralen* 
-Vlees: ijzer, zink, vitaminen B1, B8, B12
-Vis: ijzer, zink, selenium, jodium, vitaminen B1, B8, B12, vitaminen A, D
-Zuivelproducten: calcium, fosfor, vitaminen B1, B12, vitaminen A, D, kalium
-Oliehoudende producten: magnesium, vitamine E
-Fruit: vitaminen C, bètacaroteen, vitamine E, kalium 
-Groenten: vitaminen C, bètacaroteen, vitamine E, kalium 
-Granen: magnesium, vitaminen B1, B9
-Peulvruchten: ijzer, magnesium, kalium 
-Soja: ijzer, vitamine E
-Gist: vitaminen B1, B9
-Lever: vitaminen B9, B12, vitamine A, ijzer, zink 
-Boter: vitamine A
-Olie: vitamine E

Mensen die om een of andere reden een risico lopen, moeten nagaan of hun voeding evenwichtig genoeg is. Is dat niet het geval, dan moeten de voedingsgewoonten aangepast worden. Dat kan volstaan om probleempjes spontaan te doen verdwijnen. 


Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
12/08/2008
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## alinhalici

Hallo allemaal,
Bij toeval kwam ik op deze site dit artikel tegen waar ik graag iets aan toe wil voegen. Nee inderdaad niet alle supplementen zijn goed voor je en ja we hebben ze degelijk wel nodig. Het is alleen zaak dat je de goede krijgt.

Wisten jullie dat?

·	De meeste in de handel verkrijgbare voedingssupplementen zijn synthetisch, deze scheid je grotendeels uit doordat ze niet in je gehele spijsvertering worden meegenomen. Bovendien is synthetisch chemisch en chemisch is slecht voor ons lichaam
·	zelfs een zgn. evenwichtige voeding bevat onvoldoende vitamines, mineralen en spoorelementen;
·	dus kampen de gehele Nederlandse bevolking met kleine of grotere tekorten aan essentiële vitamines, mineralen en spoorelementen. (bron info: Stichting Orthomoleculaire Educatie)

Als het kan zie ook het artikel die "de Telegraaf" geplaatst heeft op 16 april 2008. Dat gaat over de gebrek aan vitamines in onze groenten en fruit. In de afgelopen twintig jaar is de aanwezigheid van vitaminen en mineralen in de zogeheten vollegrondsgroente fors teruggelopen, soms met meer dan vijftig procent. We hebben absoluut tekorten en twee ons groenten, twee ons fruit gaat dus echt niet meer op.

Ik lees graag jullie reactie.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Alin

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens....daarbij;
Zijn onze groenten en fruit nog 'vers' en 'gezond' genoeg tegenwoordig????????????????
Ze worden 'bewerkt', bespoten,gemanipuleerd,bodemverontreinging,etc....
sinaasappels uit spanje bijv????? Nog supergezond na die lange rit naar hier???
Nog eentje; sperzieboontjes 'vers' uit de supermarkt.....al die handen die daar in hebben gegraaid,erboven geniest?? en wat meer??? vers zeg...én gezond.... lol!!
Zelfs bij een bio-winkel heb ik sterke twijfels...is ook uit consumententest gebleken trouwens!!
Maar ja...we hebben het enkel aan onszelf te danken hé  :Wink: 
Ik denk niet teveel na; eet diepvriesgroenten (heb ik meer vertrouwen in),kook mijn aardappels mét schil (schil bevat meeste vitamines en ik vind het lekkerder ook) en eet mijn appeltje en sinaasappeltje op zijn tijd  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

*Vitamine D*

*Functie*
Vitamine D zorgt ervoor dat calcium (kalk) goed uit de voeding wordt opgenomen en is daarom onder andere belangrijk voor de kwaliteit van de botten en het voorkomen van botbreuken op latere leeftijd. Tijdens de zwangerschap en in de eerste levensjaren verdient vitamine D daarom extra aandacht.
*
Bronnen*
Belangrijke bronnen van vitamine D zijn producten voor op het brood, bak- en braadproducten en vlees. Olie bevat geen vitamine D. Vitamine D kan onder invloed van zonlicht (ultraviolette straling) van april tot oktober gevormd worden in onze huid. Omdat de huid op oudere leeftijd en een donkere huid minder goed vitamine D kunnen vormen, hebben 50-plussers en mensen met een donkere huid extra vitamine D nodig. Ook mensen die nauwelijks buitenkomen, bijvoorbeeld nachtwerkers of mensen die in een instelling verblijven of hun huid overmatig bedekken, kunnen een vitamine D-tekort hebben.
Het is voor iedereen belangrijk om dagelijks minstens een kwartier overdag buitenshuis te zijn. Dit levert voor de mensen die hieronder niet genoemd zijn, in combinatie met een gezonde voeding, voldoende vitamine D.

*Extra vitamine D*
Aan de onderstaande mensen wordt aangeraden per dag 10 microgram vitamine D te gebruiken in de vorm van tabletten of druppels:
- kinderen tot 4 jaar
- vrouwen die zwanger zijn of borstvoeding geven
- vrouwen vanaf 50 jaar met een lichte huidskleur
- mannen vanaf 70 jaar met een lichte huidskleur
- mensen met een donkere huidskleur
- vrouwen die een sluier dragen

Aan de onderstaande mensen wordt aangeraden per dag 20 microgram vitamine D te gebruiken in de vorm van tabletten of druppels:
- mensen met osteoporose
- mensen in een verzorgings- of verpleeghuis
- vrouwen vanaf 50 jaar die een donkere huidskleur hebben of minder dan een kwartier per dag buiten komen
- mannen vanaf 70 jaar die een donkere huidskleur hebben of minder dan een kwartier per dag buiten komen
- vrouwen vanaf 50 jaar die een sluier dragen

*Let op voor overdosering*
Op dit moment zijn er nauwelijks voedingsmiddelen op de markt die verrijkt zijn met vitamine D, behalve producten voor op het brood en bak- en braadproducten. Een normaal gebruik hiervan betekent geen risico op overdosering. Geef echter geen extra vitamine D aan kinderen die minimaal een halve liter volledige zuigelingenvoeding of opvolgmelk per dag gebruiken, omdat hier al vitamine D aan is toegevoegd. Let bij het gebruik van multivitaminen- en mineralensupplementen op de samenstelling: gebruik geen voedingssupplementen die meer dan de bovenstaande hoeveelheden vitamine D per dagdosering bevatten. Als uw multi-supplement al voldoende vitamine D bevat, gebruik dan geen extra vitamine D-supplement.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Vitamine B*

Vitamine B wordt ook wel vitaminen B complex genoemd. De reden hiervoor is dat vitaminen B uit 13 verschillende vitamines bestaan. Deze vitaminen werken onderling nauwkeurig samen en komen meestal gegroepeerd voor in voedingsmiddelen.

Dit wil zeggen dat wanneer men een tekort van één bepaald vitamine uit de groep heeft, meestal ook een tekort aan andere vitaminen B opduikt. Bovendien zorgt de inname van één bepaald vitamine uit het complex ervoor dat de behoefte aan andere vitaminen B toeneemt.

*Het volledige complex innemen is noodzakelijk*

Daarom is het noodzakelijk dat je steeds een compleet vitaminen B complex inneemt, samen met supplementen van de vitamines B waar je een tekort aan hebt. Stel dat je bijvoorbeeld een tekort hebt aan vitamine B12. Je neemt dan supplementen vitamine B12 in, samen met een compleet vitaminen B complex. Na een maand kan je dan de vitamine B12 supplementen stoppen, en verdergaan met het innemen van enkel het vitaminen B complex.

Het eten van yoghurt is zeer belangrijk voor de aanmaak van vitamines uit de B-groep. Yoghurt bevat immers bacteriën die ervoor zorgen dat de ingewanden zelf vitaminen B aanmaken. Toch wil het niet zeggen dat als je dagelijks yoghurt eet, je geen tekort aan vitaminen B hebt.

Tenzij je heel gezond leeft… Dit wil zeggen dat je geen medicijnen inneemt, niet rookt of drinkt, niet snoept en bovendien heel gezond eet. Gezond eten betekent: veel groenten en vruchten, lever, volkorenbrood en veel fruit. Bovendien moet je al in een zeer zuiver milieu leven. Enkel onder deze omstandigheden heb je totaal geen behoefte aan extra vitaminen B. Waarschijnlijk is dit op niemand van toepassing…

Een voorbeeld uit het dagelijkse leven is een roker. Personen die roken hebben vooral een tekort aan vitaminen B1 en B12. Een tekort aan vitamine B1 uit zich in een gebrek aan energie, prikkelbaarheid en een gebrek aan eetlust. Een gebrek aan vitamine B12 leidt tot neerslachtigheid, verwardheid en slapheid.

Een tweede voorbeeld is het gebruik van antibiotica bij ziekte. Antibiotica doodt niet enkel de ziektekiemen, maar ook de bacteriën in de darmen die vitaminen B aanmaken. Daarom is het noodzakelijk om in periodes waarin je antibiotica neemt, tweemaal per dag yoghurt te eten.

*De functie in het lichaam*

Vitaminen B complex (de verzameling van alle vitaminen B) heeft, net zoals andere vitaminen, veel functies. Dit komt natuurlijk omdat het complex zoveel verschillende stoffen omvat.

Toch zijn deze vitaminen vooral belangrijk voor het haar, de huid, de ogen, het hart, de spijsvertering en het zenuwstelsel. Vitaminen B zijn in water oplosbaar, wat wil zeggen dat een teveel aan deze vitaminen het lichaam via de urine verlaat.

De beste voedingsbronnen die vitamine B bevatten zijn yoghurt, biergist, lever, noten, volkoren granen en groene groenten. Sommige voedingsstoffen, zoals suiker, vergroten bovendien de behoefte aan vitaminen B. Het is dus aangewezen om deze stoffen zo veel mogelijk te mijden.

*Overzicht van de vitaminen uit de B-groep*

Hierna geven we een overzicht van de 13 verschillende vitaminen B. Welke rol spelen ze in het lichaam, in welke voedingsstoffen vinden we ze terug en wie kan best supplementen van deze vitaminen innemen.

*Vitamine B1*
Vitaminen B1 spelen een belangrijke rol in het lichaam. Ze zorgen immers voor de omzetting van suikers in energie.

*Vitamine B2*
Riboflavine speelt een belangrijke rol bij de productie van rode bloedcellen. Deze zorgen voor het zuurstoftransport in het bloed. Een tekort aan vitamine B2 kan dus leiden tot bloedarmoede.

*Vitamine B3*
Vitamine B3 vermindert de ontwenningsverschijnselen als je wil stoppen met roken. Ook bij reuma en migraine is dit supplement wenselijk.
*
Vitamine B5*
Pantotheenzuur maakt je lichaam weerbaar tegen infecties en vermijdt allergieën. Daarnaast is het effectief tegen een lage bloedsuikerspiegel.

*Vitamine B6*
Vitamine B6 is één van de vitamines met de meeste functies in het lichaam. Een tekort zorgt dus voor veel ongemakken.
*
Vitamine B12*
Dementie bij ouderen wordt vaak veroorzaakt door een tekort aan vitaminen B12. Deze vitaminen geven je bovendien weer energie en levenslust.
*
Foliumzuur*
Foliumzuur is belangrijk bij de aanmaak van bloed. Een tekort kan dan ook tot bloedarmoede leiden.

*PABA*
PABA beschermt tegen ultraviolet licht, gaat rimpels tegen en herstelt in veel gevallen de natuurlijke haarkleur.

*Inositol*
Inositol regelt de vetomzetting in het lichaam en heeft daarnaast enkele zéér verrassende eigenschappen!
*
Choline*
Choline werkt samen met inositol om de vetomzetting in het lichaam te regelen. Een tekort aan choline leidt om deze reden tot een verhoogde cholesterol in het bloed.

*Vitamine B15*
Vitamine B15 zorgt voor meer zuurstof in de spieren en de hersenen en verhoogt de aanmaak van antistress hormonen.
*
Vitamine B17*
Vitaminen B17 blijken zeer effectief tegen verschillende soorten kanker.

_Bron: www.mannen-gezondheid.com_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Vitamine A*

Vitamine A heeft, net zoals alle vitaminen, verschillende functies. Bovendien is ieder persoon uniek. Dit is meteen de reden waarom een tekort aan vitaminen A bij verschillende personen tot andere symptomen leidt. Een persoon met een gebrek aan vitaminen A kan last krijgen van pukkels en wordt regelmatig verkouden, terwijl een ander persoon roos en een droge huid ervaart.

Bovendien zijn niet alle functies van vitaminen A bekend. Er bestaan sterke aanwijzingen dat hoge doseringen van deze vitamine kanker bestrijden, en dan vooral long- en huidkanker. Daarnaast zouden vitaminen A de levensduur verlengen. Ratten in een laboratorium leefden 10 tot 20% langer wanneer ze, naast een uitgebalanceerde voeding, vitaminen A supplementen kregen toegediend.

*Rol van vitaminen A in het lichaam*

Het lichaam heeft vitaminen A nodig voor de groei, de ontwikkeling van het beendergestel, het huidweefsel, haar en nagels en de aanmaak van geslachtshormonen. Deze vitaminen zijn essentieel voor een goede werking van het immuunsysteem en zijn zeer belangrijke stoffen voor het gezichtsvermogen. De werkzame stoffen zijn vitamine A1 en vitamine A2. Vitaminen A bevinden zich in de ogen zelf en worden opgebruikt tijdens het zien. Kunstlicht vraagt veel meer vitamines A van het lichaam, daarom hebben mensen die de ganse dag op kantoor zitten een grotere behoefte aan vitamine A.

Een tekort aan vitaminen A leidt meestal tot droge, schilferige hielen en ellebogen, acne, wratten, branderige droge ogen, overgevoeligheid voor licht en vatbaarheid voor allergieën. Deze belangrijke stof is een substantie die in vet oplosbaar is, en de voorraad wordt opgeslagen in de lever. Dit is meteen ook de reden waarom lever en levertraan de belangrijkste dierlijke bronnen voor vitaminen A zijn
*
Welke voedingsmiddelen bevatten vitaminen A*

Vitamine A komt in pure vorm voor in dierlijke producten zoals lever en levertraan, maar kan ook aangemaakt worden uit een stof die in groenten en vruchten voorkomt, namelijk caroteen.

Caroteen wordt in het lichaam omgezet in vitaminen A, maar is minder effectief dan pure vitaminen A. Caroteen in oranjegeel. Hoe meer caroteen een groente of vrucht bevat, hoe dieper de oranjegele kleur is. Wortelen zijn de grootste plantaardige bron, maar andere goede bronnen zijn abrikozen, perziken, meloenen, spinazie, boerenkool en andijvie.

De reden waarom spinazie, boerenkool en andijvie geen oranjegele kleur hebben, is dat ze chlorofyl bevatten, een donkerder groene stof die het oranjegeel van caroteen verbergt. De helft of minder van het totaal ingenomen caroteen wordt omgezet in vitaminen A. Diabetespatiënten kunnen caroteen bijna niet omzetten in vitaminen A, daarom moeten deze mensen hun vitaminen A voornamelijk uit dierlijke bronnen halen.

Daarnaast vind je deze vitaminen in eieren, melk, boter en vis. Tegenwoordig worden fabrikanten zelfs verplicht om vitaminen A toe te voegen aan margarine.

Vitaminen A werken samen met vitamine C, D en E en de mineralen zink en kalk. Zink zorgt voor de vrijgave van vitaminen A, die in de lever opgeslagen liggen. Een gebrek aan zink kan om deze reden dezelfde symptomen opleveren als een tekort aan vitamine A. Het innemen van een zinksupplement zal in deze gevallen de symptomen wegnemen.

*Wie heeft behoefte aan vitamine A supplementen*

Vitamine A-supplementen zijn aan te raden voor rokers, personen die veel binnen zitten in kunstlicht en mensen die in een grote stad wonen. Vitaminen A die we niet direct nodig hebben, wordt opgeslagen in de lever. Wanneer men langdurig hoge doseringen inneemt, kunnen er bijwerkingen zoals droge lippen en een gebrek aan eetlust optreden. Deze bijwerkingen verdwijnen wanneer men stopt met de supplementatie.

Sommigen beweren dat je een vergiftiging kan krijgen wanneer je teveel vitamine A inneemt. Dit is helemaal niet waar: vitaminen A is een stof die in het lichaam thuishoort. In tegenstelling tot bijvoorbeeld pijnstillers heeft een teveel aan vitamine A geen schadelijk effect op het lichaam, er treden hoogstens enkele kleine bijwerkingen op.

_Bron: www.mannen-gezondheid.com_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Vitamine C*

De krachtige werking van vitamine C (ook wel ascorbinezuur genoemd) ontdekte men al in de jaren 1700. Scheepslui, die maanden van huis waren, kregen last van allerlei symptomen. Deze waren te wijten aan het gebrek aan groenten en fruit. Ze leden aan scheurbuik.

Een kapitein ontdekte dat wanneer de scheepslui voldoende verse groenten en fruit aten, ze deze dodelijke ziekte niet opliepen. Pure Vitamine C werd in 1928 ontdekt door een Hongaars biochemicus. Hiervoor ontving hij in 1937 de Nobelprijs.

Mensen die aan scheurbuik lijden, krijgen onder andere last van volgende symptomen. Je ziet dat een gebrek aan vitamine C tot vele kwaaltjes en aandoeningen leidt.

* snel vermoeid
* weinig energie
* kortademig
* veel behoefte aan slaap
* pijnlijke gewrichten en ledematen (zoals bij een opkomende verkoudheid)
* bloedend tandvlees
* bloeduitstortingen in de huid
* loszittende en uitvallende tanden
* neusbloedingen
* slechte adem
* wonden genezen niet
* botten worden zwak en breken vlug

Het grootste deel van de medische wereld denkt dat het voorkomen van scheurbuik de enige gunstige werking van deze vitamine is. Tegenwoordig komt acute scheurbuik niet meer voor, maar een vorm van chronische scheurbuik komt vrij veel voor.

Als je snel last hebt van blauwe plekken, bloedend tandvlees tijdens het poetsen van je tanden en vatbaar bent voor verkoudheden, heb je waarschijnlijk een gebrek aan vitamine C.
*
Rol van vitaminen C in het lichaam*

Vitamine C heeft veel functies in het lichaam. De belangrijkste is de vorming van collageen. Deze stof is het cement van het lichaam, het verbindt lichaamscellen met elkaar en houdt het lichaam stevig. Zonder collageen zou het lichaam uit elkaar vallen. Dit is precies wat bij scheurbuik gebeurt.

Vele symptomen die aan ouderdom worden toegeschreven, worden eigenlijk veroorzaakt door een gebrek aan vitamine C. Denk hierbij aan rimpels, loszittende tanden en gemakkelijk brekende botten. Om deze verouderingsverschijnselen tegen te gaan, is het noodzakelijk om voldoende vitaminen C in te nemen.

Daarnaast is vitamine C een krachtig tegengif dat de schadelijke effecten van vele stoffen neutraliseert. Ascorbinezuur ontgift stoffen zoals koolmonoxyde, zwaveldioxyde en kankerverwekkende middelen. Het biedt bescherming tegen luchtvervuiling en roken.

Ascorbinezuur is bovendien een krachtige virusdoder. Het gaat besmettelijke ziekten, zoals kinderverlamming, herpes, mond- en klauwzeer en hondsdolheid, tegen.i

*Welke voedingsmiddelen bevatten
vitaminen C*

De meeste dieren, met uitzondering van de mens en apen, kunnen in de lever ascorbinezuur aanmaken uit glucose. Het is toch zeer moeilijk te geloven dat de meeste dieren deze stof in grote hoeveelheden kunnen aanmaken, terwijl vitaminen C voor de mens geen nuttige werking zouden hebben.

Voor een optimale gezondheid wordt aangeraden om 1750 tot 3500mg vitaminen C per dag in te nemen. Vooral in citrusvruchten (sinaasappelen, citroenen, pompelmoes, kiwi,…), kolen, bessen, aardbeien en aardappelen komt vitamine C voor.

*Wie heeft behoefte aan vitaminen C supplementen*

De grote meerderheid van de bevolking is gebaat bij het innemen van extra vitaminen C. De krachtige werking van ascorbinezuur als virusdoder en ontgifter is voor iedereen nuttig, maar vooral voor mensen die roken en die in steden met veel luchtvervuiling wonen.

Heb je veel last van blauwe plekken, bloedend tandvlees of ben je om de haverklap verkouden, is het aan te randen om extra vitaminen C in te nemen.

Het is immers zeer moeilijk om voldoende vitamine C via de voeding binnen te krijgen: je moet enorme hoeveelheden groenten en fruit eten.

Bovendien gaan vitaminen C verloren door blootstelling aan lucht en licht. 2 tot 4 maal per dag een tablet van 500mg innemen is veel gemakkelijker en doeltreffender. Wanneer je teveel inneemt, kan je diarree krijgen. Deze stopt echter onmiddellijk wanneer je de dosis verlaagt. 

_Bron: www.mannen-gezondheid.com_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Vitamine E*

Vitamine E is een in vet oplosbare vitamine. Dit wil zeggen dat een teveel van deze vitamine niet afgescheiden wordt via de urine, maar dat deze worden opgeslagen in het vet. Wanneer later de behoefte stijgt, put het lichaam uit deze voorraad.

*Rol van vitamine E in het lichaam*

In feite heeft deze vitamine maar één functie in het lichaam: ze voorkomt dat onverzadigde vetzuren en andere vetachtige substanties (zoals vitamine A, lecithine, bijnier-, hypofyse- en geslachtshormonen) door zuurstof worden vernietigd.

Vitaminen E zijn enorm belangrijk voor de spieren, dus zeker voor de belangrijkste spier in het lichaam: het hart. Hartziekten zijn vooral aandoeningen van de 20e eeuw. De belangrijkste oorzaak hiervan is de consumptie van geraffineerd voedsel. Deze bevat amper nog voldoende vitamine E.

Vroeger at men volkorenbrood waarin tarwekiemen verwerkt waren. Tegenwoordig eten we “volkorenbrood” dat in feite gewoon wit brood is waaraan zemelen zijn toegevoegd. Bovendien zorgt de opgang van afhaalrestaurants en diepvriesmaaltijden er voor dat er steeds minder vers voedsel en meer gehydrogeneerde olie (dit is olie die verzadigd is met waterstof) gegeten wordt.

Vitamine E werkt bloeddrukregulerend: zij verlaagt een hoge bloeddruk en verhoogt een te lage bloeddruk. Wie een hoge bloeddruk heeft, moet wel even oppassen: het nemen van vitaminen E zorgt tijdelijk voor een hogere bloeddruk, waarna de bloeddruk langzaam zakt. Het is dus verstandig om de doses vitaminen geleidelijk op te bouwen.

Daarnaast hebben deze vitaminen nog andere gunstige eigenschappen: wonden genezen sneller en zonder littekens wanneer er voldoende vitaminen E worden ingenomen. Littekenweefsel heeft immers minder zuurstof nodig om te groeien dan normaal weefsel.

Wie brandwonden heeft opgelopen, doet er ook verstandig aan om vitamine E in te nemen en de olie in de capsules 2 maal per dag op de brandwonden te sprenkelen. Op die manier genezen de wonden zonder litteken en het verzacht de pijn aanzienlijk. Dit geldt ook voor zonnebrand: vitamine-E-olie op de wonden sprenkelen en de volgende dag is de huid niet meer rood en zal deze niet vervellen.

In de sportwereld zijn vitaminen E bekend om hun spierversterkende en zuurstof verminderende werking. Dit komt de prestaties ten goede.

*Welke voedingsmiddelen bevatten
vitaminen E
*
Vooral tarwekiemen, sojaolie, saffloerolie, tarwekiemolie, noten, eieren en volkorenbrood bevatten grote hoeveelheden vitaminen E.
*
Wie heeft behoefte aan vitamine E supplementen*

Mensen met brandwonden en zonnebrand doen er goed aan om voldoende vitaminen E in te nemen, en de olie in de capsules op de wonden te sprenkelen. Daarnaast halen hartpatiënten voordeel uit het innemen van deze vitaminen, omdat ze de belangrijkste spier in het lichaam, het hart, versterken. 

_Bron: www.mannen-gezondheid.com_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Vitamine F*

Vitamine F is een andere benaming voor essentiële onverzadigde vetzuren. Het lichaam kan suiker omzetten in verzadigde vetzuren, maar niet in onverzadigde vetzuren. Daarom wordt deze vitamine een essentieel vetzuur genoemd.

Onverzadigd vet is een stof waaraan andere substanties kunnen worden toegevoegd. Wanneer er zuurstof aan wordt toegevoegd, wordt deze stof ranzig. Wanneer er waterstof aan toe wordt gevoegd, wordt deze harder.

Het verschil tussen verzadigd en onverzadigd vet is dat verzadigd vet hard is op kamertemperatuur, terwijl onverzadigd vet vloeibaar blijft.
*
Rol van vitaminen F in het lichaam*

Onverzadigd vet is van levensbelang voor het menselijk lichaam. Het lichaam combineert deze vitaminen immers met andere stoffen. Dit kan om deze andere substanties te transporteren, of om lichaamscellen op te bouwen.

Zonder essentiële onverzadigde vetzuren kan het lichaam sommige functies niet uitvoeren, wat natuurlijk nadelige gevolgen heeft. Zo lijden sommige mensen die een vetarm dieet volgen aan eczeem. Dit soort eczeem verdwijnt na het innemen van 2 eetlepels plantaardige olie.

Ook helpt deze vitamine F bij het vermageren. Personen die zeer moeilijk afvallen en die alles geprobeerd hebben om gewicht te verliezen, kunnen baat hebben bij het innemen van essentiële onverzadigde vetzuren. Deze stoffen zijn immers vochtafdrijvend en voorkomen dat het lichaam suikers te snel in vet omzet. Hierdoor krijgt men minder snel een* hongergevoel.

Welke voedingsmiddelen bevatten vitamine F*

Vitamine F komt voornamelijk voor in plantaardige oliën, noten en notenpasta’s zoals pindakaas. Voeger bevatte deze grote hoeveelheden essentiële onverzadigde vetzuren. Tegenwoordig hydrogeneert men de vetzuren om de levensduur ervan te verlengen. Op deze manier wordt de olie niet meer ranzig, maar het gevolg is dat de essentiële onverzadigde vetzuren niet meer aanwezig zijn in deze voedingsproducten.

*Wie heeft behoefte aan vitamine F supplementen*

Iedereen die weinig plantaardige oliën eet, kan een dagelijkse portie supplementen van deze vitaminen gebruiken. Vitaminen F worden immers niet zomaar essentiële onverzadigde vetzuren genoemd: het lichaam heeft deze broodnodig om optimaal te functioneren.

_Bron: www.mannen-gezondheid.com_

----------


## Agnes574

*Wat u moet weten over vitamines* 

In de winterperiode is het aanbod aan fruit en groenten kleiner en is het dus moeilijker om genoeg vitamines binnen te krijgen. Ook in andere voedingsmiddelen zitten er vitamines, maar fruit en groenten vormen een heel belangrijke bron. Hoe kunnen we voorkomen dat de vitamines verloren gaan nog voor ze op ons bord liggen? Enkele praktische tips.


*Fruit en groenten: 5 porties per dag* 

Het Franse voedingscentrum PNNS (programme national nutrition santé) raadt aan om 5 porties fruit en groenten per dag te eten. In fruit en groenten zitten immers veel vezels (onmisbaar voor een goede darmtransit) en vitamines. 
Vezels zijn vrij goed bestand tegen invloeden van buitenaf, maar vitamines helemaal niet. Ze zijn enorm broos en bijvoorbeeld gevoelig voor warmte en licht. Het aanbod aan fruit en groenten is 's winters al kleiner en minder uitnodigend dan 's zomers. Reden te meer dus om er alles aan te doen opdat de kostbare vitamines niet verloren gaan. Daarvoor moeten er kleine inspanningen gebeuren vanaf de aankoop, over de bewaring en de bereiding tot op het bord, kortom: in elke fase van het proces. 


*Hoe vitamines te bewaren?* 

*1*. Laat uw groenten en fruit niet te lang in de koelkast liggen. Koop ze liever in kleine hoeveelheden en ga eens een keertje meer naar de winkel. 

*2*. Bewaar uw groenten en fruit op een donkere en koele plaats, want licht en warmte werken de vernietiging van de vitamines in de hand. 

*3*. Laat groenten nooit weken. Spoel ze snel onder stromend water. 

*4*. Schil uw groenten niet, maar schraap ze. In de schil zitten resten van pesticiden, de schil moet er dus zeker af. Maar de schil is ook het deel dat de meeste vitamines bevat. De groenten schrapen lijkt dus een goed compromis. 

*5*. Snij uw fruit en groenten liever niet in kleine stukjes en rasp ze ook niet te fijn. 

*6*. Of u de groenten nu schraapt, snijdt of raspt, doe het nooit te lang van te voren.

*7*. Kook uw groenten niet in te groot volume water, want dan lossen de vitamines op in het water. En gebruik gerust het kookvocht.

*8*. Kies liever voor snelle bereidingen dan voor trage bereidingen. 

*9*. Stoom uw groenten bij voorkeur gaar (en gebruik bij voorkeur de grill voor vlees en groenten). 

*10*. Warm de groenten bij voorkeur niet opnieuw op, want dan gaan er nog eens vitamines verloren. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Vitamine B12* 

*Wat zijn de symptomen van een vitamine B12 deficiëntie?* 
Aangezien vitamine B12 essentieel is voor de gezondheid van het zenuwstelsel, voor het immuunsysteem, en voor de vorming van DNA, is de onderstaande lijst van klachten niet compleet. Niet alle klachten hoeven voor te komen, en ook hoeven de klachten niet voortdurend aanwezig te zijn. De meeste klachten kunnen variëren in ernst en kunnen al optreden ver voordat er anemie (bloedarmoede) ontstaat. Bij ruim éénderde van de patiënten ontstaat zelfs helemaal geen anemie. Met name de neurologische en psychische klachten komen vaak al voor bij laagnormale waarden van vitamine B12.
Omdat vitamine B12 op zoveel systemen in het lichaam van invloed is, uit een deficiëntie zich bij iedereen anders. Waar de één met name last heeft van vermoeidheid, tintelingen, geheugenverlies en spierkrampen, heeft een ander problemen met zich concentreren, een ontstoken tong, menstruatieklachten en depressiviteit. Wel zijn er een aantal klachten die vaker voorkomen, zoals: een ontstoken of dikke tong, het koud hebben, psychische problemen, neurologische klachten en verlies van eetlust. 
Een vitamine B12 deficiëntie is sluipend en het kan jaren duren voordat de symptomen en klachten zich ontwikkelen en voordat ze ernstig worden. Vaak wordt een vroege diagnose gemist door de vaagheid van een aantal symptomen, en omdat veel symptomen overeenkomen met andere aandoeningen. Bij onverklaarbare neurologische klachten, glossitis, concentratieproblemen of psychische problemen zou daarom altijd de B12 serumwaarde getest moeten worden. Als u last hebt van één of meerdere klachten uit onderstaande opsomming, raadpleeg dan altijd uw huisarts.
*Neurologisch*: 
* Tintelingen, doof gevoel, brandend gevoel in armen, benen, handen en/of voeten, zenuwpijn, op "watten" lopen, uitvalsverschijnselen
* Concentratiestoornissen, geheugenproblemen 
* Afasie: niet op de juiste woorden kunnen komen, verkeerde woorden gebruiken, verspreken 
* Ataxie: onverklaarbaar vallen, of ergens tegen aan lopen, verlies van positiegevoel, onhandig zijn, dingen uit je handen laten vallen, dingen omgooien, struikelen, moeilijk lopen 
*Psychisch:* 
* Depressie, dementie, nervositeit, psychose, paranoia, geïrriteerdheid, prikkelbaarheid, verwardheid, gedragsveranderingen 
*Overig:* 
* Spierpijn en krachtsverlies 
* Glossitis (ontstoken tong), branderige, pijnlijke of prikkelende tong, gevoelige mond 
* Vermoeidheid, slaperigheid, zwakte 
* Misselijkheid, verlies van eetlust, gewichtsverlies 
* Menstruatieklachten, zoals uitblijven menstruatie, hevige menstruatie, te lange menstruatie, verergerde menstruatiepijn 
* Gewrichtsklachten 
* Kortademigheid, benauwdheid, hartkloppingen 
* Duizeligheid 
* Bleekheid van de huid 
* Het koud hebben 
* Impotentie 
* Onvruchtbaarheid 
* Haaruitval 
* Veranderingen in gezichtsveld, wazig zien 
* Darmklachten 
* Incontinentie en/of vaak plassen 
* Hoofdpijn 

*De oorzaken van een vitamine B12 tekort*
Er bestaan vele oorzaken voor een tekort aan vitamine B12. Deze zijn onder te verdelen in 4 categorieën: verminderde inname (geen/te weinig dierlijke producten), een gestoorde opname, aangeboren stoornissen in het metabolisme, en gestoorde benutting. Ook is het mogelijk dat er bij één persoon meerdere oorzaken naast elkaar aanwezig zijn. Sommige oorzaken zijn vrij eenvoudig te achterhalen, in andere gevallen kan dat erg moeilijk zijn. Een aantal oorzaken kunnen worden weggenomen, waardoor de opname van vitamine B12 zich kan herstellen. Dit kan o.a. het geval zijn bij coeliakie, langdurig gebruik van maagzuurremmers en aanwezigheid van parasieten in de darmen. De meeste oorzaken zijn echter niet weg te nemen, waardoor levenslange behandeling nodig is.
_Verminderde inname:_
* Strikt vegetarisch/veganistisch/macrobiotisch dieet
* Borstvoeding van een moeder met een onbehandelde vitamine B12 deficiëntie, of met één van bovenstaande diëten 
*Gestoorde opname:*
* Geen of te weinig intrinsieke factor door: auto-immuun pernicieuze anemie, darmresectie, afwezige/abnormale vorming van intrinsieke factor (autosomaal recessief)
* Pancreas insufficiëntie
* Competitie in de darmen met vitamine B12 door: parasieten , bacteriële overgroei ; Giardia lamblia, diphyllobothrium latum (vislintworm)
* Darmkanker/maagkanker
* Disruptie van opname in het ileum door: ziekte van Crohn, coeliakie, operaties die betrekking hebben op het ileum, Imerslund-Gräsbeck syndroom, ileitis terminales (dunnedarm-zweer)
* Atrofische gastritis
* Voedings-cobalamine-malabsorptie (eiwit-gebonden B12)
* Gastrectomie of gastrische 'bypass'
* Zollinger-Ellison-syndroom
* Langdurig gebruik van maagzuurremmers (omeprazol, pantazol, nexium) 
_Aangeboren storingen in het vitamine B12 transport of metabolisme:_
* Abnormaal transport door: transcobalamine II deficiëntie, R-binder deficiëntie
* Abnormaal metabolisme door: adenosylcobalamine deficiëntie (cblA, cblB), methylcobalamine deficiëntie (cblE, cblG), gecombineerd adenosylcobalamine en methylcobalamine deficiëntie (cblC, cblD, cblF) 
*Gestoorde benutting:*
* Medicijngebruik: para-aminosalicylzuur en neomycine (antibiotica ), colchicine (bij jicht), metformine (bij diabetes)
* Alcoholisme
* Lachgas
* B12-analogen 

*Vaststellen en toepassen referentiewaarden*
Bij het vaststellen en toepassen van referentiewaarden, is het belangrijk in beschouwing te nemen om wat voor soort ziekte het gaat. Is het een ernstige ziekte waarvoor geen behandeling bestaat, dan wil men voorkomen dat patiënten ten onrechte te horen krijgen dat ze deze ziekte hebben. De grenswaarde, waarop men de diagnose baseert moet dan zo gekozen worden dat men een test met een hoge diagnostische specificiteit krijgt.
Het komt ook voor dat het een ziekte betreft die ernstig is, en waarvoor een goede, goedkope en voor de patiënt niet belastende behandeling bestaat. De grenswaarde wordt dan bij voorkeur zo gekozen dat bij zoveel mogelijk patiënten de diagnose serieus wordt overwogen en nader onderzoek naar diagnose en oorzaken in gang wordt gezet.
Een vitamine B12 opnamestoornis valt in de categorie ernstige, goed behandelbare ziekten.
Wordt de B12 referentiewaarde op de juiste manier gebruikt? Op de website van Stichting B12 tekort is een gehele tekst en uitleg hierover in pdf-formaat downloadbaar.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling bestaat uit intramusculaire injecties met 1000 microgram hydroxocobalamine. Er dient begonnen te worden met 10 injecties met een interval van minstens 3 dagen. 
Vervolgens dienen de injecties voortgezet te worden met een frequentie van 1 maal per week, met name indien er sprake is van neurologische klachten. Afhankelijk van de klachten dient deze frequentie te worden voortgezet tot de klachten grotendeels verdwenen zijn. 
Vervolgens kan de frequentie worden afgebouwd, met dien verstande dat bij terugkeer van de klachten de frequentie dient te worden aangepast. Indien de klachten wegblijven, kan worden afgebouwd tot een frequentie van één maal per maand tot één maal per twee maanden. 
Eén maal per twee maanden is de minimale frequentie.
Indien de injecties (te) weinig effect hebben, dient er aanvullend onderzoek gedaan te worden naar folium, ferritine en vitamine B6. Indien er een tekort bestaat van één of meerdere van deze vitaminen/mineralen, is de werking van de injecties beperkt. Na suppletie van eventuele tekorten is een duidelijke verbetering te verwachten. Indien ook dit uitblijft, is een verder onderzoek naar eventuele onderliggende aandoeningen aan te raden. Met name auto-immuunaandoeningen komen regelmatig samen voor met een vitamine B12 deficiëntie. 
Bij blijvende neurologische klachten is het aan te raden een neuroloog te raadplegen.
_Uit: Farmacotherapeutisch Kompas_

*Dosering*
I.m. of diep s.c.: begindosering 10 injecties à 1000 microg met een interval van ten minste 3 dagen; onderhoudsdosering 1000 microg eenmaal per 2 maanden. 
Bij duidelijk neurologische afwijkingen: 1000 microg een- à tweemaal per week gedurende bv. 2 jaar.
*Zwangerschap/Lactatie* Dit geneesmiddel kan, voor zover bekend zonder gevaar voor de vrucht of de pasgeborene, overeenkomstig het voorschrift worden gebruikt tijdens zwangerschap en lactatie.
*Bijwerkingen* Allergische reacties zoals eczeem en exantheem, veroorzaakt door het cobalt. Zelden is anafylactische shock beschreven.
_Dit komt overeen met de (recent herziene) bijsluiter van Nycomed. (producent hydrocobamine) Zie hiervoor: http://db.cbg-meb.nl/IB-teksten/h02471.pdf_

_(Bron; stichtingb12tekort.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Vervolg Vitamine B12*
*Behandeling van cobalamine (vitamine B12) deficiëntie*
_Uit: Disorders of cobalamin (Vitamin B12) metabolism: Emerging concepts in pathophysiology, diagnosis and treatment Lawrence R. Solomon_
Een cobalamine behandeling bestaat normaal gesproken uit dagelijkse tot wekelijkse injecties voor een periode van 1 tot 3 maanden om de voorraad in het lichaam aan te vullen, gevolgd door onderhoudsdoses.
Individuele patiënten hebben frequentere injecties nodig om normale serum cobalamine waarden te houden en om een klinische terugval te voorkomen.
In afwachting van de conclusie van lange termijn onderzoeken met hoge doses hydroxocobalamine, cyanocobalamine en methylcobalamine bij neurologische stoornissen, zijn lange termijn (6-12 maanden) therapeutische (proef)behandelingen met farmacologische doses van injecties met cobalamine (tenminste 1000 mcg 1-3 dagen/week) aan te raden, wanneer de klinische bevindingen overeenkomen met vitamine B12 deficiëntie.
_Uit: De diagnostiek van vitamine B12 deficiëntie herzien 
W.J.Wiersinga, S.E.J.A.de Rooij, J.G.M.Huijmans, J.C.Fischer en J.B.L.Hoekstra 
Nederlands Tijdschrift Geneeskunde, 2005;149:2789-94_
De therapie is eenduidig en bestaat uit intramusculaire suppletie met hydroxocobalamine. Men begint met een oplaaddosis van 10 mg, verdeeld over een aantal weken, waarna 1 mg eens per 2 maanden wordt toegediend. Indien de oorzaak van de deficiëntie niet weg te nemen is, dient de suppletie levenslang voortgezet te worden.

*Vitamine B12 in relatie met;*
* Kinderen van 0 tot 19 jaar zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/kinderen.htm
* Ouderen zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/ouderen.htm
* Onvruchtbaarheid, zwangerschap en borstvoeding zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/zwangerschap.htm
* Voeding zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/voeding.htm
* Andere vitaminen zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/vitaminen.htm
* DMultiple Sclerosis zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/ms.htm
* Chronisch Vermoeidheids Syndroom zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/cvs.htm
* Fibromyalgie zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/fibro.htm
* Auto-immuunziekten zie http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/auto.htm

_(Bron; stichtingb12tekort.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Vitamine B2*
Vitamine B2 (riboflavine) maakt onderdeel uit van het vitamine B-complex. Vroeger dacht men dat er maar één vitamine B was. Later bleek vitamine B uit meerdere afzonderlijke vitamines te bestaan. B-vitamines zijn wateroplosbare vitamines. Vitamine B2 speelt een rol bij de instandhouding van het zenuwstelsel en de spijsvertering. Ook is het van belang voor een gezonde huid en gezond haar.
*Waar zit het in?*
Belangrijke bronnen van vitamine B2 zijn zuivel, vlees(waren), groenten, fruit en graanproducten. Op de pagina waar zit het in? is nog meer informatie te vinden over vitamine bronnen en de bijdrage van deze bronnen aan de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
De Gezondheidsraad heeft de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid vitamine B2 voor volwassen mannen (22-50 jaar) vastgesteld op 1.5 milligram en voor vrouwen op 1.1 milligram. Dit komt overeen met 4 glazen melk. Een overzicht van de vitamine B2 behoefte tijdens alle levensfasen is te vinden bij hoeveel heb ik nodig?.
_Wat is veilig?_
Er zijn weinig tot geen nadelige effecten bekend van een hoge vitamine B2-inname. Er is daarom geen veilige bovengrens vastgesteld. Het Vitamine Informatie Bureau hanteert een richtlijn van maximaal 5 x de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid (ADH) per dag. Deze richtlijn is gebaseerd op de maximaal veilige bovengrenzen die opgesteld zijn in Nederland, de Europese Unie en de Verenigde Staten.
Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan vitamine B2?

Er zijn weinig tot geen nadelige effecten bekend van een hoge vitamine B2 inname.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan vitamine B2?*
Bij een tekort aan vitamine B2 kunnen er ontstekingen van de huid ontstaan, voornamelijk bij de mondhoeken. Een vitamine B2-tekort kan leiden tot een verlaging van het hemoglobinegehalte. Dat is riskant: hemoglobine is de rode kleurstof in ons bloed en vervoert zuurstof in het bloed van de longen naar alle cellen in ons lichaam.

*Vitamine B8*
Vitamine B8 (biotine) maakt onderdeel uit van het vitamine B-complex. Vroeger dacht men dat er maar één vitamine B was. Later bleek vitamine B uit meerdere afzonderlijke vitamines te bestaan. B-vitamines zijn wateroplosbare vitamines. Vitamine B8 (biotine) speelt een belangrijke rol bij de opbouw en afbraak van koolhydraten en eiwitten en de productie van vetzuren. Daarnaast is vitamine B8 van belang voor gezond haar en een gezonde huid.
*Waar zit het in?*
Vitamine B8 komt in veel verschillende voedingsmiddelen voor, waaronder eieren, melk, sojaproducten, noten en pindas.
Op de pagina waar zit het in? is meer informatie te vinden over vitaminebronnen en de bijdrage van deze bronnen aan de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
Er zijn onvoldoende gegevens om een nauwkeurige behoefte aan vitamine B8 vast te stellen. Omdat er bij het Nederlandse voedingspatroon zo goed als geen vitamine B8-tekort voorkomt, is er door de Gezondheidsraad alleen een richtlijn vastgesteld voor zuigelingen tot vijf maanden. Kijk voor de exacte hoeveelheid bij hoeveel heb ik nodig?.
_Wat is veilig?_
Er zijn geen nadelige effecten bekend van een hoge inname van vitamine B8. Daarom is er geen bovengrens aan te geven. Het Vitamine Informatie Bureau hanteert een richtlijn van maximaal 5 x de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid (ADH) per dag. Deze richtlijn is gebaseerd op de maximaal veilige bovengrenzen die opgesteld zijn in Nederland, de Europese Unie en de Verenigde Staten.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan vitamine B8?*
Er zijn geen nadelige effecten bekend van een hoge inname van vitamine B8.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan vitamine B8?*
Een tekort aan vitamine B8 is zeldzaam, omdat deze vitamine in een groot aantal voedingsmiddelen voorkomt. Bij een vitamine B8-tekort ontstaan er verschijnselen als huidafwijkingen, tongontsteking, verminderde eetlust, moeheid, spierpijn, bloedarmoede en depressie. De stof avidine, die in rauw kippeneiwit voorkomt, bindt zich aan vitamine B8, waardoor vitamine B8 niet meer kan worden opgenomen. Avidine is echter niet tegen verhitting bestand, zodat gekookte of gebakken eieren deze stof niet meer bevatten.

*Vitamine B11*
Foliumzuur (vitamine B11) maakt onderdeel uit van het vitamine B-complex. Vroeger dacht men dat er maar één vitamine B was. Later bleek vitamine B uit meerdere afzonderlijke vitamines te bestaan. B-vitamines zijn wateroplosbare vitamines. Foliumzuur speelt een belangrijke rol bij de vorming van rode bloedcellen en het erfelijk materiaal (DNA). Ook is het erg belangrijk bij de deling van de cellen tijdens de groei: foliumzuur verlaagt de kans op de geboorte van een kind met een open ruggetje. Daarnaast verlaagt foliumzuur het homocysteïnegehalte van het bloed. Een hoog homocysteïnegehalte wordt in verband gebracht met een grotere kans op hart- en vaatziekten.
*Waar zit het in?*
Foliumzuur komt voor in groene groenten, fruit, volkoren producten en in mindere mate in melk en melkproducten. Op de pagina waar zit het in? is meer informatie te vinden over vitamine bronnen en de bijdrage van deze bronnen aan de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
De aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid foliumzuur is voor volwassen mannen en vrouwen (22-50 jaar) vastgesteld op 300 microgram. Vrouwen die zwanger willen worden of zwanger zijn, krijgen het advies om een supplement te nemen van vier weken voor tot acht weken na de conceptie. Dit verkleint de kans op de geboorte van een kind met een open ruggetje.
Een overzicht van de foliumzuurbehoefte in de verschillende levensfasen is te vinden bij hoeveel heb ik nodig?.
*Wat is veilig?*
Van een hoge inname van natuurlijk foliumzuur dat in de voeding voorkomt zijn nog nooit nadelige effecten waargenomen. Een hoge inname van synthetisch foliumzuur (uit supplementen of uit verrijkte voeding) kan daarentegen wel nadelige gevolgen hebben. Dit komt omdat het foliumzuur niet vrijgemaakt hoeft te worden, wat bij voeding wel het geval is. Om deze reden heeft de Gezondheidsraad de volgende bovengrenzen voor het gebruik van synthetisch foliumzuur opgesteld:
Leeftijd - Bovengrens (microgram/dag)
0 tot 5 maanden - 85
6 tot 11 maanden - 130
1 tot 3 jaar - 200
4 tot 8 jaar - 350
9 tot 13 jaar - 600
14 tot 18 jaar - 900
19 tot >70 jaar - 1000
Zwangere vrouwen - 1000
Vrouwen die borstvoeding geven - 1000
De bovengrens voor volwassenen is vastgesteld op 1000 microgram (ruim drie keer de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid van volwassenen). Deze hoeveelheid komt voor in ongeveer 1400 gram broccoli. Dit is alleen ter vergelijking, omdat de bovengrens alleen geldt voor synthetisch foliumzuur.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan foliumzuur?*
Van een hoge inname van natuurlijk vitamine B11 dat in de voeding voorkomt, zijn nooit nadelige effecten waargenomen.
Een hoge inname van synthetisch foliumzuur (uit supplementen of uit verrijkte voeding) kan een tekort aan vitamine B12 maskeren. Dit geldt overigens alleen bij een ernstig vitamine B12 gebrek als gevolg van een auto-immuunziekte (pernicieuze bloedarmoede), waardoor er nagenoeg geen vitamine B12 wordt geabsorbeerd.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan foliumzuur?*
Een tekort aan foliumzuur kan leiden tot afwijkingen van de rode en witte bloedcellen en veranderingen in het beenmerg. Ook kan een foliumzuur-tekort een verminderde opname van verschillende voedingsstoffen in de darm tot gevolg hebben. Andere verschijnselen zijn een verminderde eetlust, gewichtsverlies en vermoeidheid.
Een tekort aan foliumzuur bij vrouwen aan het begin van de zwangerschap verhoogt het risico op een open ruggetje bij de baby. Daarom wordt er een extra supplement van 400 microgram geadviseerd aan zwangere vrouwen (van vier weken voor de conceptie tot acht weken daarna).
Ook zijn er aanwijzingen dat foliumzuur meehelpt het homocysteïnegehalte van het bloed te verlagen. Dit gehalte is een risicofactor voor hart- en vaatziekten. Er is nog geen direct verband aangetoond tussen de inname van foliumzuur en hart- en vaatziekten.

_(Bron: vitamine-info.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Vitamine K of fylochinon*
*Waar heb je het voor nodig?*
Het lichaam heeft vitamine K nodig voor een goede bloedstolling. Tekorten kunnen leiden tot bloedingen. Ook zijn er steeds meer aanwijzingen dat deze vitamine een rol speelt bij de aanmaak van botten. Vitamine K komt als fylochinon (vitamine K-1) voor in de voeding. Daarnaast kunnen bacteriën in de dikke darm de stof menachinon (vitamine K-2) aanmaken die dezelfde werking heeft. Kleine hoeveelheden vitamine K-2 komen ook voor in lever, kaas en in eigeel.
Om bloedingen te voorkomen krijgen alle kinderen vlak na de geboorte extra vitamine K. Baby's die borstvoeding krijgen, hebben tot de leeftijd van 3 maanden vitamine K-druppels nodig (150 microgram per dag). Of het zinvol is om extra vitamine K te gebruiken om het risico van osteoporose te verminderen, is nog niet met zekerheid te zeggen.
*Waar zit het in?*
Groene bladgroenten, maar ook melk en melkproducten, vlees, eieren, granen, groenten en fruit bevatten vitamine K.
*Tips voor bereiden, bewaren en/of koken*
Bij het koken gaat er niet veel Vitamine K verloren.
*Wat gebeurt er al je er te weinig van binnenkrijgt?*
Pasgeboren baby's kunnen een tekort hebben aan vitamine K. Deze vitamine kan het ongeboren kind tijdens de zwangerschap namelijk niet via de placenta (moederkoek) bereiken waardoor het kind geen voorraad kan opslaan. De baby zelf heeft nog onvoldoende darmbacteriën om voldoende vitamine K aan te maken. Hierdoor hebben pasgeboren kinderen kans op ernstige bloedingen.
Een tekort kan ook ontstaan bij volwassenen die langdurig antibiotica gebruiken. Antibiotica kunnen namelijk darmbacteriën vernietigen waardoor er onvoldoende vitamine K worden aangemaakt. Een vertraagde bloedstolling kan het gevolg zijn.
*Wat gebeurt er al je er te veel van binnenkrijgt?*
Het is niet bekend of veel vitamine K schadelijk is. In de praktijk komt een teveel van deze vitamine niet voor. Mensen die bloedverdunners (antistollingsmiddelen) gebruiken, moeten wel oppassen met supplementen met meer dan 100 microgram vitamine K. Hierdoor kan de werkzaamheid van het antistollingsmiddel worden verminderd.
*Aanbevolen Dagelijkse Hoeveelheden*
Van vitamine K is in Nederland nog geen ADH vastgesteld.
Door een Amerikaanse commissie wordt een aanbeveling gedaan van 90-120 microgram per dag. 

*Half- en onzinvitamines*
In het verleden zijn bepaalde stoffen wel als vitamine beschouwd waarbij later bleek dat ze toch niet onmisbaar waren voor de mens, Bijvoorbeeld omdat het lichaam deze stoffen toch in voldoende mate zelf kon maken, zoals carnitine, choline en inositol. Alleen bij babys en te vroeg geboren kinderen kan dat soms nog onvoldoende zijn. Daarom worden deze stoffen ook wel halfvitamines genoemd. Ze zitten in de moedermelk en worden aan zuigelingenvoeding toegevoegd.
Sommige stoffen worden vitamine genoemd, omdat dat lekker verkoopt, en er een bijzonder werking aan wordt toegeschreven, zoals vitamine B-15 en B-17. Deze werking is echter nooit aangetoond en het zijn ook geen stoffen die het lichaam nodig heeft. Het zijn dus onzin vitamines. 
*Carnitine en Choline*
Carnitine en choline worden toegevoegd aan zuigelingenvoeding. Pasgeboren baby's produceren deze stof zelf nog niet. Later maakt het lichaam zelf voldoende van deze stoffen aan of andere voedingsstoffen vervullen de functie ervan. Het wordt afgeraden om supplementen van deze stof te gebruiken. Er is nog weinig over bekend en te veel kan schadelijk zijn. 
*Inositol*
Inositol heeft mogelijk een functie in het lichaam. Het staat nog ter discussie of het een noodzakelijke voedingsstof is. Het wordt afgeraden om supplementen van deze stof te gebruiken. Er is nog weinig over bekend en te veel kan schadelijk zijn. 
*Laetrile*
Laetrile komt van nature voor in abrikozenpitten. Het wordt in alternatieve kringen gebruikt als supplement dat tegen kanker zou beschermen. Dit is echter nooit aangetoond, evenals dat de stof enige andere functie zou hebben bij de mens. Het wordt afgeraden om supplementen van deze stof te gebruiken. Laetrile kan schadelijk zijn als je er te veel van binnenkrijgt. Voorheen werd laetrile ook wel vitamine B17 genoemd. 
*Orootzuur*
Orootzuur speelt een rol bij de aanmaak van erfelijk materiaal (DNA). Het wordt soms als vitamine B13 aangeduid. Onbekend is of deze stof voor de mens essentieel is. Orootzuur komt van nature in melk voor. 
*Pangaminezuur*
Pangaminezuur werd ook wel vitamine B15 genoemd, maar nooit is aangetoond dat het een functie heeft bij mens of dier. Het wordt afgeraden om voedingssupplementen van deze stof te gebruiken. Er is weinig bekend over hoeveel pangaminezuur je binnen mag krijgen. 
*Pyrroloquinoline quinon*
Pyrroloquinoline quinon (PQQ) wordt wel een 'nieuwe vitamine' genoemd. Deze stof blijkt essentieel voor de groei van micro-organismen. Een functie bij de mens is nooit aangetoond. Daarom wordt PQQ niet tot de essentiële voedingsstoffen gerekend. 
*Vitamine F*
Vitamine F staat eigenlijk voor de essentiële vetzuren linolzuur en alfa linoleen. Deze vetzuren worden tegenwoordig niet meer tot de vitamines gerekend, maar tot de vetzuren. 
*Vitamine P*
Bioflavonoiden, zoals citrine, rutine of quercitine komen voor in citrusvruchten en in bepaalde bessen. Ze werden voorheen als vitamine P beschouwd. Ze zouden namelijk effect hebben op de bloeddoorstroming. Maar nooit is aangetoond dat ze een essentiële functie hebben voor de mens. Daarom worden ze niet meer als vitamine beschouwd. 

_(Bron; voedingscentrum.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Calcium*
Het mineraal calcium (kalk) geeft stevigheid aan het skelet en gebit. Ook is calcium nodig voor het goed functioneren van de spieren en voor het geleiden van prikkels naar de zenuwen. Calcium is verder onder andere betrokken bij de bloedstolling, de celgroei en de hormoonstofwisseling.
*Waar zit het in?*
Calcium komt vooral voor in zuivelproducten zoals melk en kaas. Brood, groenten, peulvruchten en aardappelen bevatten veel minder calcium dan zuivelproducten, maar dragen wel bij aan de totale calciumvoorziening. 
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
De benodigde hoeveelheid calcium is onder andere afhankelijk van leeftijd en geslacht. Volgens de Gezondheidsraad hebben volwassen mannen en vrouwen (19-50 jaar) gemiddeld 1000 milligram (= 1 gram) calcium nodig. Dit komt overeen met 4 à 5 glazen melk.
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van calcium?*
De opname van calcium door het lichaam wordt beïnvloed door een aantal factoren. Zo zorgen voldoende beweging en voldoende vitamine D voor een verhoogde opname. Te weinig beweging en vitamine D doen de opname dalen. Daarnaast nemen oudere mensen calcium minder goed op. Bij vrouwen hebben de hormonale veranderingen tijdens de menopauze een negatief effect op de calciumopname. Alcohol zorgt ook voor een verminderde opname van calcium.
*Wat is veilig?*
De maximaal veilige dosis voor calcium is 2500 mg/dag. Dit komt ongeveer overeen met twee liter melk. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan calcium?*
Een teveel aan calcium verstoort de opname van ijzer, zink, magnesium en fosfor. Ook kunnen er nierstenen ontstaan en kan de botopbouw in het gedrang komen, waardoor botten zwakker worden.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan calcium?*
Bij zuigelingen kan bij een tekort aan calcium spierkramp ontstaan. Bij ouderen kan een te lage calciuminname leiden tot osteoporose (botontkalking). Wanneer calcium door een tekort aan vitamine D niet voldoende wordt opgenomen, kan osteomalacie (beenverweking) ontstaan.
Andere gevolgen van een tekort aan calcium zijn een vertraagde bloedstolling en - bij een ernstig tekort - spierkrampen.

*Chroom*
Chroom, ook bekend als chromium, is nodig voor een goede werking van insuline en bij het handhaven van het bloedsuikergehalte. Daarnaast speelt het ook een rol bij de vetstofwisseling.
*Waar zit het in?*
Graanproducten met een hoog gehalte aan zemelen bevatten veel chroom. Het is niet duidelijk of chroom uit deze producten ook goed opgenomen kan worden. Verder komt chroom vooral voor in biergist, volkorenbrood, groente, rietsuikermelasse, vlees en lever. Vlees, gevogelte, en vis bevatten per portie tussen de 1- 2 microgram chroom. Het gehalte aan chroom in groente en fruit is zeer wisselend.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
In Nederland en in de Europese Unie is geen aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid voor chroom opgesteld. Er zijn aanwijzingen dat supplementen met chroom een gunstig effect kunnen hebben op het bloedsuikergehalte en op de insuline-afgifte bij patiënten met diabetes (type 2),
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van chroom?*
Vitamine C verbetert de absorptie van chroom.
*Wat is veilig?*
Er zijn geen nadelige effecten bekend van een te hoge inname van chroom. De veilige bovengrens die wordt aangegeven is 250 mcg per dag.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan chroom?*
Er zijn geen nadelige effecten bekend van een te hoge inname van chroom.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan chroom?*
Voor zover bekend komt een tekort aan chroom niet voor in Nederland. Maar bij ernstige ondervoeding kan een tekort optreden. Dit kan leiden tot een verhoogde glucoseconcentratie in het bloed, tot verhoogde cholesterolwaarden in het bloed en gewichtsverlies.

*Chloride*
Chloride (chloor) komt met name voor in keukenzout. Het is samen met natrium en kalium nodig voor een goed evenwicht in de vochthuishouding van het lichaam. Daarnaast komt chloride ook voor in maagzuur, in de vorm van zoutzuur.
*Waar zit het in?*
Zout, dat bestaat uit natrium en chloride, is de belangrijkste bron voor chloride. Chloride komt dus, net als natrium, voor in bijna alle voedingsmiddelen en dranken. Chloride wordt in de vorm van zout toegevoegd tijdens het productieproces, tijdens het bereiden van de maaltijd of aan tafel.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
Voor chloride is geen aanbevolen dagelijkse aanbevolen hoeveelheid vastgesteld. Aangenomen wordt dat per dag niet meer dan 1,5 g keukenzout nodig is om in de behoefte te voorzien. De Gezondheidsraad adviseert niet meer dan 6 gram keukenzout per dag te gebruiken.
*Wat is veilig?*
Negatieve effecten van een teveel aan chloride zijn niet bekend. Er is geen veilige bovengrens vastgesteld.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan chloride?*
Chloride wordt voornamelijk via zout opgenomen in het lichaam. Om ervoor te zorgen dat het lichaam niet te veel chloride binnenkrijgt, moet de gemiddelde zoutconsumptie bij voorkeur beneden de 9 gram per dag blijven. Bij deze hoeveelheid krijgt het lichaam meer dan voldoende chloride binnen en ontstaat geen overschot. Door een overmatig gebruik van keukenzout kan het lichaam vocht vasthouden (oedeem) waardoor een hoge bloeddruk kan ontstaan. Verschijnselen van een teveel aan chloor zijn echter niet bekend.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan chloride?*
Een tekort aan chloride zal in Nederland niet snel voorkomen omdat chloride in vrijwel alle voedingsmiddelen aanwezig is. Daardoor krijgen ook mensen die een zoutarm dieet volgen nog steeds voldoende chloride binnen.

*Fosfor*
Fosfor geeft stevigheid aan het skelet. Ook is het mineraal betrokken bij de energievoorziening van het lichaam en maakt het deel uit van het DNA. Verder is fosfor nodig voor de koolhydraat-, vet- en eiwitstofwisseling.
*Waar zit het in?*
Fosfor komt bijna in alle voedingsmiddelen voor. Voedingsmiddelen als melk, vis, vlees en brood bevatten relatief veel fosfor. Ook wordt fosfor in de vorm van fosfaatzout als bindmiddel toegevoegd aan voedingsmiddelen
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
De aanbevolen hoeveelheid fosfor is door de Gezondheidsraad vastgesteld op 700-1400 mg per dag voor volwassen mannen en vrouwen (22-50 jaar).
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van fosfor?*
De absorptie van fosfor wordt verminderd door maagzuurremmende geneesmiddelen die aluminium bevatten en door hoge doseringen calciumcarbonaat (krijt). Calciumcarbonaat zit in calciumsupplementen.
*Wat is veilig?*
De maximaal veilige dosis fosfor is voor volwassenen 4000 mg per dag. Dit komt overeen met ruim twee kilo vlees of vier kilo spinazie. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan fosfor?*
Een overmatige inname aan fosfor veroorzaakt een verhoogde botstofwisseling, wat bij ouderen de kans op botontkalking kan verhogen. Verder kan een te hoge inname aan fosfor de absorptie van ijzer, koper en zink belemmeren.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan fosfor?*
Omdat fosfor in bijna alle voedingsmiddelen voldoende aanwezig is, is een tekort aan fosfor bijna niet mogelijk. Een tekort aan fosfor kan onder meer leiden tot anorexia, bloedarmoede, pijn in de botten, verkeerde vorming van de botten tijdens de groei bij kinderen of een toegenomen gevoeligheid voor infecties. 

_(Bron; vitamine-info.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*IJzer*
IJzer is een belangrijk bestanddeel van hemoglobine, een onderdeel van de rode bloedcellen. Rode bloedcellen vervoeren zuurstof van de longen naar de weefsels. IJzer is onmisbaar voor dat transport. Er zijn verschillende soorten ijzer: heemijzer en non-heemijzer.
*Waar zit het in?*
Heemijzer komt voor in dierlijke producten zoals vlees(waren), non-heem-ijzer in plantaardige producten, zoals aardappelen, brood en groenten.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
De aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid (ADH) ijzer is afhankelijk van leeftijd en geslacht. Vrouwen hebben meer ijzer nodig dan mannen door het verlies van ijzer bij de menstruatie. Ook hebben vrouwen gedurende de zwangerschap meer ijzer nodig voor de vorming van de placenta en de ontwikkeling van het kind.
De aanbevolen hoeveelheid voor volwassen mannen (22-50 jaar) is door de Gezondheidsraad vastgesteld op 11 milligram, voor volwassen vrouwen op 15 milligram.
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van ijzer?*
De opname van ijzer wordt beïnvloed door verschillende fysiologische en voedingsfactoren.
_Fysiologische factoren_
De fysiologische factoren (levensfactoren) die invloed hebben op de opname van heem- en non-heem-ijzer zijn de ijzervoorraad in het lichaam en de ijzerbehoefte. Wanneer de lichaamsvoorraad laag is, wordt er meer ijzer opgenomen. De ijzerbehoefte is onder andere afhankelijk van de leeftijd, het geslacht en de ijzerstatus. Bij een hogere behoefte wordt meer ijzer opgenomen. Dit is bijvoorbeeld het geval bij kinderen jonger dan 3 jaar. Andere groepen met een hogere behoefte en dus een hogere opname zijn jongvolwassen meisjes, menstruerende vrouwen en zwangere vrouwen. De aanwezigheid van bloedarmoede zorgt ook voor een hogere opname van ijzer.
_Voedingsfactoren_
Verschillende factoren in de voeding hebben invloed op de opname van heem- en non-heemijzer. Koffie,thee en calcium verlagen de opname van zowel heemijzer als non-heemijzer. Vlees, vis en vitamine C verhogen de opname van non-heemijzer.
Gemiddeld genomen wordt heemijzer 3x beter door ons lichaam opgenomen dan non-heemijzer.
*Wat is veilig?*
De Gezondheidsraad heeft de maximaal veilige dosis voor ijzer vastgesteld op 50 - 75 mg ijzer/dag. Dit komt overeen met 2,5-3,5 kilo biefstuk. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
Voor mensen die lijden aan ijzerstapelingsziekte (hemochromatose) is geen maximaal veilige dosis vast te stellen.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan ijzer?*
Een te hoog ijzergehalte in het lichaam kan leiden tot chronische vermoeidheid of beschadiging van organen zoals de lever, de darmen en het hart.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan ijzer?*
Bij een tekort aan ijzer kunnen klachten als duizeligheid en een verminderd concentratievermogen optreden. Een duidelijk tekort aan ijzer leidt tot bloedarmoede (anemie). 

*Jodium*
Jodium is nodig voor de vorming van schildklierhormonen die belangrijk zijn voor de groei en de stofwisseling.
*Waar zit het in?*
Jodium kan van nature voorkomen in zeewater, in aarde en in drinkwater. Via deze wegen komt jodium in voedsel als zeevis en groenten terecht. Ook melk- en melkproducten leveren een bijdrage aan de jodiuminname. In de Warenwet is vastgelegd dat brood en broodvervangers, vleesproducten, keukenzout en keukenzoutvervangers verrijkt mogen zijn met jodium.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
In Nederland is geen aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid voor jodium opgesteld. Daarom houdt het Vitamine Informatie Bureau de Europese richtlijnen aan. In Europa is de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid voor volwassenen vastgesteld op 130 microgram per dag. Gedurende de zwangerschap geldt eenzelfde hoeveelheid. Voor vrouwen die borstvoeding geven wordt in Europa een ADH van 160 microgram per dag aangehouden.
*Wat is veilig?*
De maximaal veilige dosis voor jodium is 600 microgram/dag. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan jodium?*
Bij een normaal functionerende schildklier kan het lichaam een teveel aan jodium goed verdragen. Wanneer de schildklier onvoldoende functioneert(hypothyroïdisme), kan een teveel aan jodium zorgen voor een schildkliervergroting. Bij sommige individuen heeft de hoge jodiumbelasting een overstimulering van de schildklier tot gevolg waarbij een teveel aan schildklierhormonen wordt geproduceerd (hyperthyroïdisme). Hierdoor kunnen klachten ontstaan als slapeloosheid, nervositeit, toename van eetlust en gewichtsverlies. 
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan jodium?*
Bij een tekort aan jodium kan krop (struma) ontstaan. Hierbij zwelt de schildklier op. Bij kinderen heeft dit een achterstand in de lichamelijke en geestelijke groei tot gevolg. Bij volwassenen vertragen de reacties, houden de weefsels vocht vast en vermindert het denkvermogen.

*Kalium*
Kalium is nodig voor de zenuwprikkelgeleiding en het handhaven van een normale bloeddruk. Verder is kalium noodzakelijk voor het samentrekken van de spieren en voor de energiehuishouding in de spieren.
*Waar zit het in?*
Kalium komt bijna in alle voedingsmiddelen voor. Belangrijke bronnen van kalium zijn aardappelen, brood, zuivel, vlees(waren) en groenten.
Wanneer aardappelen en groenten met veel water worden gekookt gaat kalium verloren.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
In Nederland is geen aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid voor kalium opgesteld. De aanbevelingen in Europa zijn in de orde van 3,1  3,5 gram kalium per dag voor volwassenen.
*Wat is veilig?*
Voor kalium is geen maximaal veilige dosis opgesteld.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan kalium?*
Over de gevolgen van een teveel aan kalium en wanneer er sprake is van een teveel aan kalium, zijn onvoldoende gegevens bekend.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan kalium?*
Omdat kalium in veel voedingsmiddelen voorkomt, is het onwaarschijnlijk dat er een tekort ontstaat door onvoldoende inname via de voeding. Een tekort kan ontstaan als gevolg van een verhoogd verlies aan kalium door langdurig aanhoudende diarree of braken. Ook kan een tekort aan kalium ontstaan door het gebruik van laxeermiddelen of diuretica.
Symptomen bij een tekort aan kalium zijn onder andere spierzwakte en een verstoorde hartfunctie. Psychische stoornissen zoals depressie en verwarring kunnen ook een gevolg zijn van een tekort aan kalium.

*Koper*
Koper zorgt dat ijzer wordt vastgelegd in hemoglobine, de rode kleurstof in ons bloed, en speelt zodoende een rol bij het zuurstoftransport in het lichaam. Ook is koper betrokken bij de pigmentatie van huid en haar en bij bindweefsel- en botvorming.
*Waar zit het in?*
Koper komt vooral voor in orgaanvlees, zeevis, schaal- en schelpdieren, noten en graanproducten. Verder zijn groente en fruit en cacaoproducten bronnen van koper
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
De aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid voor volwassenen (22-50 jaar) is door de Gezondheidsraad vastgesteld op 1,5 - 3,5 mg. Zwangere vrouwen hebben extra koper nodig omdat tijdens de zwangerschap ongeveer 16 mg koper in de placenta en de foetus wordt vastgelegd. Ook vrouwen die borstvoeding geven hebben meer koper nodig om de hoeveelheid koper te compenseren die met de moedermelk het lichaam verlaat.
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van koper?*
De opname van koper wordt geremd door zink en door een vitamine C inname van minimaal 1500 milligram per dag. Dit komt overeen met zon 25 sinaasappels.
*Wat is veilig?*
Volgens de Gezondheidraad is de maximale veilige dosis voor volwassenen 5 milligram koper/dag. Dit komt overeen met 550 gram gekookte zilvervliesrijst. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan koper?*
Een teveel aan koper wordt meestal veroorzaakt door verontreiniging van voedingsmiddelen en/of dranken. Symptomen die hierbij ontstaan zijn een overmaat aan speeksel, pijn in de buik, misselijkheid, braken en diarree.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan koper?*
Een kopertekort is bij de meeste mensen zeldzaam. Het risico op een tekort is groter bij pasgeboren kinderen, te vroeg geboren kinderen en kinderen die ondervoed zijn geweest.
Symptomen die vaak voorkomen bij een tekort aan koper zijn bloedarmoede, vermindering van het afweersysteem en botafwijkingen, zoals osteoporose.

_(Bron; vitamine-info.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Magnesium*
Magnesium is nodig voor de energiestofwisseling in het lichaam, de overdracht van zenuwprikkels en het goed functioneren van de spieren. Verder geeft magnesium stevigheid aan het skelet en is het nodig voor de opbouw van onder andere spieren.
*Waar zit het in?*
Magnesium komt in bijna alle voedingsmiddelen voor. Het gehalte aan magnesium verschilt per voedingsmiddel. 
_Hoeveel heb ik nodig?_
De Gezondheidsraad heeft de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid voor volwassen mannen (19-50 jaar) vastgesteld op 300-350 mg en voor volwassen vrouwen op 250-350 mg.
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van magnesium?*
Voedingsvezel en fosfor verminderen de opname van magnesium, net als bij zink. Voedingsvezel en fosfor komen voor in fruit, groenten en granen. Ook is het absorptiepercentage van magnesium afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid eiwit, oxaalzuur of fytinezuur dat in de darm aanwezig is.
*Wat is veilig?*
De maximaal veilige dosis voor magnesium uit supplementen en verrijkte voedingsmiddelen is 250 milligram per dag. Alleen door deze producten kan een overschot aan magnesium optreden. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan magnesium?*
Bij een teveel aan magnesium ontstaat lichte diarree.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan magnesium?*
Magnesium komt in bijna alle voedingsmiddelen voor. Hierdoor is de kans op een tekort aan magnesium erg klein. Bij een langdurig tekort aan magnesium treden klachten op als irritatie van de zenuwen in de spieren, hartritmestoornissen en maagkrampen.

*Mangaan*
Mangaan is nodig voor de vorming van botweefsel. Verder is mangaan betrokken bij de stofwisseling van aminozuren, cholesterol en koolhydraten.
*Waar zit het in?*
Mangaan komt voor in granen, rijst, noten, bladgroenten, fruit, vlees, vis en thee.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
In Nederland en in de EU is voor mangaan geen aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid opgesteld. 
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van mangaan?*
Factoren die de opname van mangaan beïnvloeden zijn de aanwezigheid van calcium, fosfaat en ijzer. Bij een hoog gehalte aan deze drie stoffen in de voeding vermindert de opname van mangaan, bij een laag gehalte verbetert de opname.
*Wat is veilig?*
De maximaal veilige dosis voor mangaan is 11 milligram/dag. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan mangaan?*
Een teveel aan mangaan veroorzaakt beschadigingen aan het zenuwstelsel. Een overmaat aan mangaan via de voeding komt echter zelden voor.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan mangaan?*
Er is niets bekend over de eventuele gevolgen bij de mens van te weinig mangaan in de voeding. In proefdieren zijn afwijkingen in de hersenen en het skelet vastgesteld.

*Molybdeen*
Molybdeen maakt deel uit van verschillende enzymen. Deze enzymen zijn onder andere betrokken bij de afbraak en opbouw van eiwitten in ons lichaam.
*Waar zit het in?*
Molybdeen komt vooral voor in peulvruchten, granen en noten. Andere goede bronnen van molybdeen zijn orgaanvlees, melk en eieren. Het gehalte aan molybdeen in plantaardige voedingsmiddelen is afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid molybdeen in de bodem waarop de voedingsmiddelen groeien.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
In Nederland en de EU is geen aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid voor molybdeen opgesteld.
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van molybdeen?*
Over de beschikbaarheid van molybdeen uit verschillende voedingsmiddelen is weinig bekend. Mogelijk zou molybdeen uit sojaproducten minder goed worden opgenomen.
*Wat is veilig?*
Negatieve effecten van een teveel aan molybdeen bij de mens zijn tot op heden niet gevonden. Daarom is de maximaal veilige dosis vastgesteld op basis van onderzoek bij ratten. De maximaal veilige dosis voor molybdeen is 600 microgram per dag. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan molybdeen?*
Negatieve effecten van een teveel aan molybdeen bij de mens zijn tot op heden niet gevonden.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan molybdeen?*
Negatieve effecten van een tekort aan molybdeen bij de mens zijn tot op heden niet gevonden.

_(Bron; vitamine-info.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Natrium*
Natrium is nodig voor een goed evenwicht in de vochthuishouding van het lichaam, voor het samentrekken van de spieren en voor de zenuwprikkelgeleiding. Daarnaast levert natrium een belangrijke bijdrage aan de regeling van de bloeddruk, samen met het mineraal kalium.
*Waar zit het in?*
Natrium is in bijna alle voedingsmiddelen en dranken aanwezig. In sommige voedingsmiddelen en dranken komt natrium van nature voor. Natrium is een belangrijk onderdeel van keukenzout (natriumchloride). Dat wordt tijdens het productieproces, het bereiden van de maaltijd of aan tafel aan de voeding toegevoegd.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
Voor natrium is geen aanbevolen dagelijkse aanbevolen hoeveelheid vastgesteld. Aangenomen wordt dat per dag niet meer dan 500 mg natrium of 1,5 g keukenzout nodig is om in de behoefte te voorzien. De Gezondheidsraad adviseert niet meer dan 6 gram keukenzout per dag te gebruiken.
*Wat is veilig?*
Om een te hoge bloeddruk te voorkomen, adviseert de Gezondheidraad om per dag niet meer dan 2,4 g natrium of 6 g keukenzout te eten.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan natrium?*
Door een teveel aan natrium worden de nieren en het hart extra belast waardoor een hoge bloeddruk kan ontstaan. Een teveel aan natrium verhoogt dus de kans op hart- en vaatziekten.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan natrium?*
Een tekort aan natrium zal in Nederland niet snel voorkomen omdat natrium in vrijwel alle voedingsmiddelen aanwezig is. Wanneer een tekort wel voorkomt wordt dit meestal veroorzaakt door verlies van natrium via zweet bij langdurige inspanning. Hierdoor ontstaan verschijnselen van uitdroging. Dit kan voorkomen bij bergbeklimmers en topsporters.

*Seleen*
Seleen heeft eenzelfde werking als een antioxidant en gaat de vorming van schadelijke stoffen in het lichaam tegen. Het maakt zware metalen die het lichaam via verontreinigingen binnenkomen minder giftig. Er zijn bovendien aanwijzingen dat het beschermt tegen het ontstaan van prostaatkanker.
*Waar zit het in?*
Seleen is in bijna alle voedingsmiddelen aanwezig. Het gehalte aan seleen in plantaardige producten hangt af van de hoeveelheid seleen in de bodem. Granen zijn over het algemeen rijker aan seleen dan groenten. Ook orgaanvlees (zoals lever en nier), vis en schelpdieren bevatten veel seleen.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
De aanbevolen hoeveelheid voor volwassen mannen en vrouwen (22-50 jaar) is door de Gezondheidsraad vastgesteld op 50-150 microgram per dag. 
*Wat is veilig?*
De maximale veilige dosis voor seleen is 300 microgram seleen per dag. Dit komt overeen met drie kilo rijst of tweeënhalve kilo vlees. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan seleen?*
Bij een teveel aan seleen worden de haren en nagels broos. Er kan verlies van nagels en haren optreden. Het is echter bijna niet mogelijk om via de voeding teveel seleen binnen te krijgen.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan seleen?*
Bij een tekort aan seleen kan er een verstoring van de werking van de hartspier optreden. Er zijn echter geen gevallen bekend van mensen met een seleentekort.

*Zink*
Zink is nodig bij de opbouw van eiwitten en daarmee voor de groei en vernieuwing van weefsel. Daarnaast speelt het een rol bij de opbouw en afbraak van koolhydraten. Zink is onderdeel van het hormoon insuline en het zorgt ervoor dat het afweersysteem goed werkt.
*Waar zit het in?*
Zink komt vooral voor in vlees, vis, haring, bruinbrood, peulvruchten en rijst.
*Hoeveel heb ik nodig?*
De Gezondheidsraad heeft de aanbevolen hoeveelheid voor volwassen mannen (22-50 jaar) vastgesteld op 10 milligram per dag en voor vrouwen op 9 milligram per dag.
*Welke factoren beïnvloeden de opname van zink?*
Voedingsvezels en fosfor hebben een belemmerende werking op de opname van zink.
*Wat is veilig?*
De maximaal veilige dosis voor zink is 25 mg per dag. Dit komt overeen met acht gebakken hamburgers. Bij de veilige dosis gaat het om een gemiddelde waarde, waarbij een ruime marge is genomen. Dit betekent dat éénmalige of kortdurende overschrijding van de maximaal veilige dosis geen direct gevaar oplevert.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een teveel aan zink?*
Een acuut teveel aan zink is zeldzaam bij mensen. Wanneer er sprake was van een inname van een grote dosis zink in één keer, dan werd dit veroorzaakt door voeding of drank die in contact was gekomen met verzinkte blikken. De symptomen die hierbij optraden waren onder andere misselijkheid, braken, buikkrampen en diarree. Langdurige inname van teveel zink kan leiden tot onder andere anemie (bloedarmoede) en een vermindering van de weerstand.
*Wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan zink?*
Zuigelingen kunnen door een tekort aan zink een groeiachterstand oplopen en ernstig ondervoed raken. Andere gevolgen van een zinktekort kunnen zijn: groeivertraging, verminderde smaak en reuk, huidafwijkingen en nachtblindheid.

_(Bron; vitamine-info.nl)_

----------

